# 7mm-08 opinion



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, just wondering what you all think about a Remington Model 7 in 7mm-08 for deer hunting here in NoDak? I've got one but have not used it yet for deer hunting (plan to this year), any opinions on this combo and what are good loads (factory) for this combo?

Thanks and God Bless!!!!!

Greg


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Greg,

I have always loved the handling of Model 7's. Don't have any direct experience with the 7-08 but own and love both a 280 and a 7x57. A 7mm boolit is perfect for any deer on the planet - especially out of a handy rig such as a Rem 7.

FWIW I suggest the following:

A 2.5-8 Leupy scope fits the action and the cartridge perfectly. I run the same on my M700 Mountain .280 but had to use extension mounts because the scope is so compact. Of course a straight 6x42 by Leupold, Nikon, or Sightron is never a mistake either.

Experiment with bullets: Handload. If you don't now, start. It is worth it. I run 140 TSX in my .280 and 139 Hornady SP Interlocks in the 7x57. On a pure deer gun I would not hesitate to work loads up into the 3100-3200 range with either 120 TSX or 120 Nosler Ballistic Tips (Which are reputed to hold together MUCH better than other Ballistic Tips due to a heavier jacket).

If you don't handload try the Hornady Light Magnum: They claim 3000 fps from their 7-08 139gr SP Interlock. (The regular interlock is a MUCH etter bullet than the SST by the way.)

Excellent choice for whatever role you envision from brush gun to truck gun.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Both of my children started out with a model 7 in 7mm-08, shooting handloaded Nosler 120 grain ballistic tips. It's a light recoiling combination that, in my opinion, kills deer like a .270/130 grain, when shooting under 300 yards. The rifle is scoped with a Leupold 2x7x32 VX II, which fits the rifle perfectly. My son still enjoys using this rifle, but has to have an extra recoil pad to make the stock long enough. You have a good rifle. Enjoy your hunt. Burl


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

7/08 is just about the perfect whitetail cartridge. The Model 7 Youth size should fit her well. I handload for mine, but there are many good factory loads.


----------



## HuntermanTee (Jul 30, 2006)

i now somone who has one in 6 mm. awsume gun.caliber is great for deer and you could use it for elk also.try cor lokt,it shoots good out of my moms boyfriends modle 7....happy hunting


----------

